# Kat look!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its the magic shrimp Hehe


















I wanted to show you how red they turned out! Funny enough.. This is the only one in with the snails, the rest are in the 20 gallon. I feed the 20 more... but less greens..

This one gets lots of cucumber and stuff... and it looks waaay better and bigger than the ones in the 20. Hm.. LOL I think i now know what i should be doing.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Those are some awesome shots! I absolutely suck at taking pictures, either they are out of focus or the glass is dirty! Awesome colors! A good staple diet of greens helps a ton with the colouring! It also means your shrimpies are very happy in their tank. Coloring has to do with mood, food and temps. 

Thanks for posting those, I'm glad they are doing well! That sucker is HUGE!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe i thought you would like 'her'? Thank you for the information 

I had to drag bob over to show him.. He's like.. wow.. a shrimp LOL


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is one red cherry. You must have alot of black beard algae in your tank Cid.
On another note, have you notice that there are white spots on your RCS Kate?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I have white spots on my rcs in my 90g I also seem to have black shrimp in there!? 

Is it possible for red and green shrimp to hybridize? The greens got in there by mistake.

The cherries in my 25g have exploded! No greens allowed!LOL


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that is one red cherry. You must have alot of black beard algae in your tank Cid.
> On another note, have you notice that there are white spots on your RCS Kate?


The white spots I believe is no other then the white calcium sand I have in the tank as subsrate.

Tabatha get rid of the black one's. Give another tank a snack.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> The white spots I believe is no other then the white calcium sand I have in the tank as subsrate.
> 
> Tabatha get rid of the black one's. Give another tank a snack.


The white spots on my rcs in the 90g tank aren't calcium, they're stripes but not like those of a crs.

Curious, why do you recommend getting rid of the black shrimp?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya i pull a lot of bba from the main tank.. all the clippings go into that bottom tank.  Had light issues bad when i tore the tank down.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> The white spots I believe is no other then the white calcium sand I have in the tank as subsrate.
> 
> Tabatha get rid of the black one's. Give another tank a snack.


Hm, now that I re-read my post, I might have given the wrong impression. When I said, white spots, I didn't mean ick. I mean white dots as in patterns. I keep my CRS with the cherry. They've been fine for a few generations. But recently, I notice that there are some cherry with white dots on them. I am just wondering if I am the only one or if it's a normal thing for cherry shrimps. I was a bit worried that they might have some how crossed with the CRS.

Oh, ehm, you might want to keep the black one, as there is a bit of a demand for a black cherry shrimps out there in some parts of Asia.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hm, now that I re-read my post, I might have given the wrong impression. When I said, white spots, I didn't mean ick. I mean white dots as in patterns. I keep my CRS with the cherry. They've been fine for a few generations. But recently, I notice that there are some cherry with white dots on them. I am just wondering if I am the only one or if it's a normal thing for cherry shrimps. I was a bit worried that they might have some how crossed with the CRS.
> 
> Oh, ehm, you might want to keep the black one, as there is a bit of a demand for a black cherry shrimps out there in some parts of Asia.


Perhaps your right, but I've never kept my CRS with cherries and the red one's weren't bought that way it took adding several bloodlines and selective breeding so who knows. Perhaps its a trait from my origional line. I'm surprise to hear there is a market for the black one's thanks for the info.


----------

